

Simple Wave Simulation with Numba and PyGame - cschmidt
http://continuum.io/blog/simple-wave-simulation-with-numba-and-pygame

======
cschmidt
I was planning to try my first Cython project this week, speeding up a chunk
of python code that uses numpy. Anyone have any experience with Numba? I think
I might give that a try instead.

~~~
robdoherty2
Saw a great talk at the NYC Python Meetup last night by one of the creators of
Numba.

In short-- it looks awesome, and according to the talk, should be faster than
NumPy

